# Open Up A New Toro And Find No Lube/Grease?



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

Came across a recent post by an owner who opened up his new Toro to find the machine had no lube or grease anywhere.

Anyone have similar or different experience? 

I'm thinking I'm going to have to have a look at mine.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

barney said:


> Came across a recent post by an owner who opened up his new Toro to find the machine had no lube or grease anywhere.
> 
> Anyone have similar or different experience?
> 
> I'm thinking I'm going to have to have a look at mine.


*Where and when did this travesty take place??????????*


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

barney said:


> Came across a recent post by an owner who opened up his new Toro to find the machine had no lube or grease anywhere.
> 
> Anyone have similar or different experience?
> 
> I'm thinking I'm going to have to have a look at mine.


stop worrying about internet bull stink, toro has never had a zerk anywhere, they use what's known as OILITE bushings and bearings https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oilite

also with the new machines if you do install one where it should not be you will find the machine not moving due to grease getting where it should not be,


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

Read it on posting here from 2015 or 2016. I seem to recall it was a 9 hp model. If I come across it again I will copy it.


----------

